# secondary spring



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

got a 750 bf all stock wanting to change secondary spring have 28 mudzillas 28x10x12 on all 4.need advice ? would green give more low end dont care about speed above 45 mph.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the EPI green secondary will help to hold the belt high in the secondary for a longer period of time. This will effectively lower the gearing of your tranny and give you better low speed power. You might even consider the EPI lime green with those tires.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

This was posted by "Mr. M.I.M.B" a while back and I save it for future ref ----
If you decide on a Lime PM me, i have one I bought when I got my Red and started to install it and decided to just go with the Red. i bought two because they are just $20. Let me know if you want it.
Maroon (Lighter than stock. Not the same as the maroon primary) 
Black (Almost same as stock) 
Almond( Good for 27'' and lighter 28'') 
Green ( Good for heavier 27'' and all 28" ) 
Lime green( Good for heavier 28'' and maybe 29.5") 
Red (Perfect for 29.5'' and the lighter 30") 
Yellow ( Good on only 30'' or larger most aggressive tires)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have a almond for my 27in bi tris but just got a lime green should be here anytime just testing things see what the difference is


----------



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

my friend had the red in his 750 with 28" mudzillas....if i was you personally i would probably go with it....but me i got the yellow for my 32s lol yea


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yellow here on 31's!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

for the 28 mudzillas and if you're not worried about loosing some top end - i would recommend the lime green - The green is going to give you a good belt grip but you still have to be careful in the thick stuff and it doesnt affect top end that bad (I'm running a green now) but the lime green will give you even more snap on the bottom holding tight to the belt and u'll loose a little top end but nothing like a red - I had a red in mine a few weeks ago with 28 laws - 43mph was my top and i felt the bike was workign way too hard - i was affraid I'd get a few in me and get throttle happy and sling a dang rod thru the side of my casing. 
I almost went with lime green and still may do it but the way we ride I still need a good top end so thats why i have the green - after last weekend i did put it to the test and the green did well but i could feel i pushing the limit so i think with the lime green in the deep stuff would be perfect for somebody thats not concerned with a lil top end loss.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

goose750 said:


> got a 750 bf all stock wanting to change secondary spring have 28 mudzillas 28x10x12 on all 4.need advice ? would green give more low end dont care about speed above 45 mph.


thanks, sounds like green is best for my riding style . do alot of trail riding .


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got a lime green gonna try the green and see if it is enough.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I ran green with my mudzilla 28x10 and it was fine for my riding because i did a pretty good bit of higher speed riding. like what was said above if you still want top end get green if not go with something stronger. my top end with green was 65 by speedo


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got my red in Saturday and it came a monsoon!!!!! Finaly got a break in the weather Sunday and went for a ride.....................Its awesome!! Ended up dislocateing my knee but all in all had an awesome time.........So THANKS to all those who advised me on the red. I will have some pics and videos posted soon from the ride...that is soon as I smarten up enough to download them......LOL


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dang son ,hope knee is ok.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kurly...what spring were you running prior to the red?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Dislocated knee = fun was located


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I had the stock in and was destroying belts every other ride almost. This was actually the first ride I have went and didnt wabt to sell the Kawi afterwards, it was awesome and turned out to be the Quad of the day out matching the others. Got a few good videos.....including the willie that snatched my knee. Ill try to get them on this week. I noticed the red spring difference in the first mud hole.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL....we had a blast.......and Mommas scorn turned into TLC......


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha i got my momma on a vid telling me to stop doing wheelies haha


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

man hope the knee heals up quick! glad the red worked out for you! It makes a total difference when the bike is tuned to ur riding style!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck with the knee. i've had 4507362 knee surgeries and they definitely arent fun.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its amazing how much a little clutch adjusting can make.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

put green in last night rode around for a while seems like alot more snap than stock would be interested on how the lime green does with 28 mudzillas compared to the green ? green though seems to be alot more than stock! thanks for the great videos on spring installation!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the lime green gonna be even more. It'll gear you down pretty low!
congrats on the new spring!


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you have to have a clutch puller to change only the secondary spring?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes


----------

